
The best way to build a dev team: Go where the devs aren’t - mmcclure
https://medium.com/@cameronp/the-best-way-to-build-a-dev-team-go-where-the-devs-aren-t-d3f226cfe749#.njhck2dzf
======
dudul
Upvoting this since I'm also very excited about Elixir these days :)

Hopefully, more jobs will be posted to the Radar very soon.

~~~
fcbrooklyn
I'm the author. I actually think it may be awhile before we actually start to
see jobs posted, unfortunately. I think the pattern is largely:

1) Let's try it out internally 2) Hey, this is cool. Let's go to the meetup.
3) Wow, this meetup is full of fired up devs. 4) Let's hire someone we met
there .... time passes .... 5) Ok, now we seem to have become at least partly
an Elixir shop. Let's post an ad.

Ironically, because it's so easy to find great devs who want to work with new
technologies like this, you don't actually have to go to the trouble to post
an ad, leading to the (incorrect) impression, that there are no jobs at all.

